# White box photographs of Extatosoma tiaratum



## starrlamia (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, those are incredibly stunning photographs! That bug is amazing too, it totally looks like a sculpter made it out of leaves!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Outstanding photos, thanks for sharing. The closeup of the head looks like the perfect alien. I wonder how this would look in a "blackbox", still having the white reflecting surfaces, but the subject on top/in front of a black matte.


----------

